# Ulster Bank Redress



## Bob Minnion (28 Feb 2018)

Hi just wonder has any one received redress from Ulster Bank my mortgage account has been debited €13k yesterday and credited €20k and mortgage balance reduced by 7k, just wondering what sort of compensation should I expect or how do they calculate it.


----------



## Mortub2005 (28 Feb 2018)

@Bob Minnion hi. I am still awaiting my redress but that looks like your account has been redressed by 7000 euro and the overpayment is 13000 euro which you will receive in a cheque, the compensation is then a percentage of the 13000 in most cases i think its 12% but the minimum amount paid in compensation is 1500 euro. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Kellym (28 Feb 2018)

Can I ask is there an easy way of checking your mortgage account status, do you do it online or do you have to contact Ub? Good luck with your redress process hopefully a letter arrives shortly explaining it all for you


----------



## Deenie (28 Feb 2018)

I check my accounts online each day!


----------



## Kellym (28 Feb 2018)

I do too but it mortgage account, I have no online visibility of me can you add it to your accounts via the app or website?


----------



## Deenie (28 Feb 2018)

I’m not sure. My mortgage account comes up under my current account online


----------



## redcatstar (28 Feb 2018)

You will get 13 k plus 1500 compensation plus maybe a cuppla hundred more


----------



## Janet Daish (1 Mar 2018)

HI  there I haven't received any feedback yet, is that normal ?


----------

